# USBAudio Creative X-FI HD



## ckjhge5ijhb (Jul 19, 2012)

I got problem with Creative X-FI HD USB soundcard: while playing sound became choppy like here, but in my case it repeats every minute. So *I* got about 60 seconds of normal playback and after that *I* got crap for 5-7 second. I use headphone output via 1/4" jack. Tried different audio apps - same result. Under Linux with 1.0.25 ALSA everything is fine. I read a lot of forums and most of them says that in Windows device without drivers connects to USB1.1 mode with the same problem, installing creative drivers fixes that and connects device to USB2.0 mode.
I noticed that under FreeBSD device uses spd=FULL (12Mbps). How can *I* force switch it to spd=HIGH (480Mbps)?


----------

